# April 2015 POTM Winner: jsecordphoto!



## sm4him (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations to @jsecordphoto, winner of the April 2015 POTM contest in a very close race!



Island Magic, by @jsecordphoto






We have ONE more month's worth of POTM contests to vote on, and then we'll be caught up to date.  Look for the May 2015 voting poll later today.


----------

